# overchecks and grass snatching ponies



## circlesinthesand (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok, remembering that I'm not a show person, (not sure if they're required or not) just a pleasure driver, I generally don't use them at all. So tell me if they would be useful with a pony trying to grab grass (to the point of becoming annoying) or would it have to be so tight that it would be counterproductive...I wanna nip this in the bud before it sets in but I don't want to restrict movement either...

Any other suggestions on how to stop this habit from forming?


----------



## Equine Events (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes. I stand with a crop butt end down in my hand and in nice green grass in a halter and loose lead. When they go to put thier head down I say head up and block them with the handle end of the crop. I sometimes have to gently bop them, but it doesn't take very long and they get it.

I also have them in harness line driving and standing in grass with contact. When they go to put their head down I say head up and bop them on their side with a driving whip. Not hard just enough to get their attention and with enough contact so they don't jumo fwrd. Then I progress to the cart and do the same thing.

Also if they paw and want to move off I correct the same way. I do not hit in the rump just on the side of the belly.

They get the idea in a matter of a few minutes at most if done correctly.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 3, 2013)

I use a side check for my boy for the grass snatching. My trainer hates checks and we worked very hard to train him from the snatch and grab and pulling the reins first. I would always recommend trying to train the habit out first. You could not do anything my boy would respect to get his head up. I was going nuts and I was not strong enough to get his head up once I lost ground. Once he got his head down I was toast and nothing worked to get him moving. The reason my trainer relented because once he got his head down there was danger of tangling in the reins and them wrapped on the shaft tip. Checks should not be used in place of proper training, but in my opinion, the check may have its place in certain circumstances. Many members here like my trainer hate any type of checks being used, however when we visited the check issue and discussed, many agreed that used properly it can be used as a temporary training aid. The general opinion was that the side check was less harsh than the over check. Hope this helps. PS don't be surprised if you get a very varied answer to your question. Checks can be a hot topic. Timing on correction helps with prevention.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 3, 2013)

Not what a check rein is for at all, sorry.

Also can cause no end of harm to the pony's mouth and to it's way of thinking. If you cannot prevent it from eating by pushing it forward (and I have never had one that I cannot- you know how I feel about checks so I would never use one anyway!) then re-educate it so that it does not try to eat with it's bit in- that is what I do right from the start- harness or even bridle on- no more eating. End of story.

Or you could try using a muzzle- at least that will solve the problem of eating and eventually the pony will stop trying to put it's head down- it may try to take a lump out of you when you take the muzzle off but turn about is fair play


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2013)

I used one on my grass-snatcher. He went out with it twice and that cured 10 years of grass-snatching. I did not see anything harsh about it. The loose check, with a light pop of the whip and firm "no". Two times. What a relief to take him out now and not have to deal with snatching! We drive through grass now with hardly any problem.

If he ever gets started again, I'll put the check back on for another lesson. A couple of head-bobs that don't get the reward of a mouthful of grass is better than 50 whips smacks and firm "nos".

I did not nip it in the bud at the very beginning, but I learned my lesson and haven't made that mistake again.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree with both sides. Yes, it's better to train it "out" or train to prevent it to begin with.

BUT there are definitely instances when it's better to have a side check adjusted tight enough to "pop" them in the mouth BEFORE they get their heads down to actually eat. With a couple of ours, it works sooo much better than trying to correct them "after the fact". AND they don't associate the correction with you and I've never had them totally rely on the check either (or take advantage when it's removed). Usually use it once spring grass gets about knee high - the middle of April or so, and remove it after a couple of good drives.

I have a couple that I almost always use a side check on when I have children riding them as well. It's called a 'grass rein' when used while riding huntseat. They just don't have the timing or the strength to deal with such a nasty habit. By the time they develop both, they have outgrown those particular ponies. I've used "grass reins" for over 30 years... OF course, they don't work at all if you end up in a tall patch of weeds/grass that is taller than the pony or mini,


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 4, 2013)

My grass snatcher would challenge the best of trainers. He is very good at it.. : I would love to find somebody to train it out of him. He could humble anybody. My trainer runs with the big dogs in CDE and she is very strong and very experienced. She took it off..she put it back on once she noticed that with it on he doesnt even try for the grass. He also could care less about the correction. The side check is much kinder in our case because he is so smart that he knows when the check is on and he does not even try to touch grass at all. We keep the check loose and adjusted so he would have to be quite low with his head before he felt a correction. He also was smart enough to figure out that grass was closer on hills and he would stop half way up and throw his head down suddenly leaving me on a hill with the head down guy who could care less what you did to correct. He loves.me and he loves to go and I would much rather him correct himself than beat his well padded patootie. . He is so smart. This simple tool works for my guy.


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 4, 2013)

We had a always ready to eat grass snatcher. Once he got his head down and when he brought it up the overcheck got hooked under the shaft and he ( a pretty darn near bomb proof fellow) went berserk! Luckily we were able to get him unhooked from the shaft quickly. Did he learn his lesson? NO!!! But we did start some retraining as far as trying to put his head down when working in harness and then we went alright.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't like overchecks either. I use a side check. My eager grass snatcher threw in a buck after a decent grass grab correction and got his leg over the shaft and went nuts. That's when the side check went back into use. He got a bucking strap too. We also keep training when in harness however my guys former owner let him graze while tacking and hitching. We have come far from the ticked off chub grass snatching trying to bite me spoiled little stinker he used to be during tack up. Someday I hope he will not need the check. I love him to pieces and even if I quit driving because I am not good enough driver for his antics I am still proud of how far we have come. Wish leia wasn't all the way across the US from me. Her adventures of kody and turbo gave me strength. (Rest in peace turbo)


----------



## Becky Horat (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree that training should be the first priority, but safety is number one. And not all horses are the same. We do a lot of trail driving with several horses. 2 or our horses are fine and we do not use any checks on them while on the drives. We have one that is relentless. He is busy with his head all the time. In the arena, in-hand work, and on trails he is terrible. We do lots of correction and this helps. BUT....if he wants a little blade of grass, he will not easily be persuaded. When he's on the frisky side...I would NOT want to be smacking him at that time while driving. Went out once this last year w/out a check, it was miserable. We were on a scavenger hunt with our driving club and were doing frequent stops. Although not lots of grass at that time, he was constantly on the "look out" for that one blade of grass. By the end of the drive and fighting him, he became dull and non-responsive, which is what happens when constantly fighting one. I never go out with this particular horse w/out a loose side check. He corrects himself once or not at all and we all enjoy ourselves. In my book....safety first. Yes, train at home and correct. Some will be just fine to this and no check needed. But the thought of going down a busy road where grass is growing beautifully and me smacking my horse is not what I'm going to do...especially with a frisky horse going out for their first Spring drives. Just my opinion. Yes, Yes train and be consistant...but please don't sacrifice safety either.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 5, 2013)

Just typed an answer that disappeared. My horse is like Shorthorsemoms and knows when the loose side check is on so it works just fine for us.


----------

